# Buying Goods Outside of Mexico and Having Them Delivered



## Levi_501 (Aug 13, 2011)

Hello people, I trust you are all well and enjoying México!

I am hoping some of you can confirm IVA duties on buying goods outside of Mexico, such as online and them having them delivered here.

Am I right in thinking because of the NAFTA, we can buy things from the US and Canada and have them delivered and not pay a penny more?

However, if we buy things from Europe and or Asia, we would get tax relief from where it was purchased, but then have to pay someform of IVA/duty when it is delivered?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

The NAFTA tax relief comes from those products manufactured in Canada or the USA. Even though you buy them from Canadian or US merchants. If they were made outside of the NAFTA area, you pay the IVA on import. As a side note: not all products made in Canada or the USA are exempt from the IVA.


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

Trying to figure out what is going to be charged an import fee is time consuming if not impossible. Mexico has over the years imposed tariffs on products from the USA because of the US refusal to abide by NAFTA agreements. The cross border trucking agreement, shrimp exports and beef exports are a few that come to mind. Although the US lost all three of these cases in International Court, likely there are more instances of lobbyists and protectionism ruling over International treaties. The very latest I read about is the dumping of chicken thighs and legs, meaning selling them below market value.


----------



## Levi_501 (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks guys.

For reference, I am only talking about house hold stuff, CDs, DVDs, small electrical goods and sports equipment etc.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Most of that stuff is made in China, no matter where you buy it.
We've lived in Mexico for a decade and find everything we need here. Why order from abroad?


----------



## johnmex (Nov 30, 2010)

Because some things you can't buy here. Even if it was made in Mexico. 

Case in point. My iPad case is OtterBox. Made by Flextronics in Ramos Arizpe but not marketed in Mexico.

I ended up buying it on-line at Amazon and had it delivered to my home. Worked very well. Amazon will indicate all charges (some are estimated) before you make your purchase. In my case they estimated about 10 dollars too much. About 2 weeks after getting my package, they sent me a credit for the difference.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

johnmex said:


> Because some things you can't buy here. Even if it was made in Mexico.
> 
> Case in point. My iPad case is OtterBox. Made by Flextronics in Ramos Arizpe but not marketed in Mexico.
> 
> I ended up buying it on-line at Amazon and had it delivered to my home. Worked very well. Amazon will indicate all charges (some are estimated) before you make your purchase. In my case they estimated about 10 dollars too much. About 2 weeks after getting my package, they sent me a credit for the difference.


Even if you order it in Mexico, it might not be made here. I ordered a computer from apple.com.mx. It was shipped from Compton, CA, to somewhere in the midwest, then to DF, then to Gdl. The shipping didn't show the parts coming from China or tell where it was assembled.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Same here. My iMac was bought in Guadalajara, in stock, but the box shows it having been shipped from California, USA and no mention of China at all. At the time, the exchange rate made it less expensive in Mexico than if I had ordered it from the USA and had to have someone bring it down as 'used personal property'.


----------



## edgeee (Jun 21, 2012)

Levi_501 said:


> Hello people, I trust you are all well and enjoying México!
> . . .
> Thanks in advance.


I'm not in Mexico yet, but i have a question.

Did you get to the dark side of the moon by 'learning to fly'?

_". . .torn, tired and twisted, just an earthbound misfit...I"_
- David Gilmour


----------



## stilltraveling (May 7, 2012)

RVGRINGO said:


> Same here. My iMac was bought in Guadalajara, in stock, but the box shows it having been shipped from California, USA and no mention of China at all. At the time, the exchange rate made it less expensive in Mexico than if I had ordered it from the USA and had to have someone bring it down as 'used personal property'.


iMacs used to be made in the US, though that seems like a long time ago.


----------



## stilltraveling (May 7, 2012)

Shipping can be weird for many different items. A customs broker may or may not know what they're doing and how to do it efficiently. I've had items arrive no problem and others sit in a warehouse for weeks or months waiting to clear customs. 

One thing I have recently discovered is that Amazon delivers in Mexico (I don't know if it's for everything, but so far they've delivered everything I order). I like their system because I just order it and it shows up. I don't have to get involved in the customs process.


----------



## surfrider (Oct 4, 2011)

OK I must be doing something really wrong. I order some special shoes from this on line company and have them shipped. Now I live in San Antonio and we use a postal service because they do not deliver (or so I am told) to the house - we have no mail box at the residence at least. So I buy on line - these shoes costs 70.00 and then pay the shipping fee to have it shipped to a p.o.box in Laredo TX and then they ship it to the postal service here and I pay them another 70 dollars to get the shoes. 
So HOW DO I GET THESE SHOES DELIVERED WITHOUT PAYING ALL THIS MONEY FOR SHIPPING AND THEN TO THE POSTAL SERVICE? I would really like to know.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

In many towns, the postal carrier will drop off a notice that a package has arrived. That notice should include the address of the post office and times that you can pick it up. Since most Mexicans don't use the post office, I suggest you go to the post office and ask them about the policy of non-delivery of packages.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Part of the problem is that the merchandise exceeds $50 USD and is subject to IVA/duty. Then, it sounds like you may be in San Antonio Tlayacapan, Chapala, Jalisco and probably using MBE, a service know for high charges and no receipts to justify them. So, my suggestion is that you rent a mailbox at the Chapala Post Office and try to have your merchandise shipped there. Otherwise, look into the other mail services available to you in your area. Of course, one of the shoe capitals of the workd, Leon, isn't far away and you might find a cobbler to make just what you need. It could be worth a visit.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Usps*



RVGRINGO said:


> Part of the problem is that the merchandise exceeds $50 USD and is subject to IVA/duty. Then, it sounds like you may be in San Antonio Tlayacapan, Chapala, Jalisco and probably using MBE, a service know for high charges and no receipts to justify them. So, my suggestion is that you rent a mailbox at the Chapala Post Office and try to have your merchandise shipped there. Otherwise, look into the other mail services available to you in your area. Of course, one of the shoe capitals of the workd, Leon, isn't far away and you might find a cobbler to make just what you need. It could be worth a visit.


I recently shipped International via the US Postal Service a box with a pair of walking sandals and surf booties, not heavy. I could not ship it International by Certified Mail [only available to US addresses]. They only allow Registered Mail which cost me about $40.00 US to ship with no return reciept. It was easy to track and arrived in 9 days here. Prioity mail would have cost more but I suppose it is safer or at least faster.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

For several years, I've shared a mailbox with a friend at my local Correos Mexicanos office. Though I haven't tried to have shoes shipped from the US (I've found a Mexican line of women's shoes I like, and I have fussy feet.), I have had lots of Amazon and ebay purchases shipped to me here from the States and from elsewhere in the world. Recently, I sent myself three very heavy boxes full of books from the States via the USPS Priority Mail service and was (happily) shocked when they all arrived in under two weeks!


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Congratulations on the arrival of your books!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

maesonna said:


> Congratulations on the arrival of your books!


Thanks! Now I'll have the great pleasure of re-organizing my library  .


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> Thanks! Now I'll have the great pleasure of re-organizing my library  .


Now that's a chore worth cheering about!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

mickisue1 said:


> Now that's a chore worth cheering about!


Indeed, it is. I think in my next life I'll be a librarian.


----------



## surfrider (Oct 4, 2011)

as long as I do not have to be in the children's section I agree. After 12 kids, I want to be in the real quite section of the library - maybe with the art books.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

surfrider said:


> as long as I do not have to be in the children's section I agree. After 12 kids, I want to be in the real quite section of the library - maybe with the art books.


OMG, twelve children! Is it really true they come "cheaper by the dozen", a lovely book, by the way. Actually, a lot of the books I shipped are art books, plus lots that deal with Mexican history, archaeology and culture in general.


----------



## surfrider (Oct 4, 2011)

Isla Verde said:


> OMG, twelve children! Is it really true they come "cheaper by the dozen", a lovely book, by the way. Actually, a lot of the books I shipped are art books, plus lots that deal with Mexican history, archaeology and culture in general.


OOOO right up my likes lines.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

surfrider said:


> OOOO right up my likes lines.


Maybe I'll set up a lending library, free to my friends from this forum.


----------



## DNP (May 3, 2011)

Isla Verde said:


> Maybe I'll set up a lending library, free to my friends from this forum.


I'm in.

WashDC/SMA


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

DNP said:


> I'm in.
> 
> WashDC/SMA


Great, but you'll have to come to Mexico City to take advantage of my generous offer.


----------



## DNP (May 3, 2011)

Isla Verde said:


> Great, but you'll have to come to Mexico City to take advantage of my generous offer.


I'll be there, buy only if I can contribute a few books.

WashDC/SMA


----------



## surfrider (Oct 4, 2011)

Well shucks I am over in Chapala area you would not want to take a little side trip would you? Just joking. I guess I will have to get to Mexico City - should go there to see the place anyway.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

surfrider said:


> Well shucks I am over in Chapala area you would not want to take a little side trip would you? Just joking. I guess I will have to get to Mexico City - should go there to see the place anyway.


I wouldn't mind visiting the Chapala area, since it's one part of Mexico I've never been to, but I wouldn't be able to bring my library with me  . You should visit Mexico City one of these days. In spite of being a huge megalopolis, it's fairly easy to get around, and there's so much to see and do! Let me know when you're coming and I´ll be able to give you a tour of "my Mexico City".


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

DNP said:


> I'll be there, buy only if I can contribute a few books.
> 
> WashDC/SMA


My apartment is tiny, so I don't have much room for additional books. In any event, though I did call it my "lending library", you´ll have to look at any books you're interested in at my place. I am very protective of my library, you see.


----------



## surfrider (Oct 4, 2011)

I do not blame you - good books cost money and are hard to carry with you around the country. I would love to go to Mexico City - it has such history. How safe is it there - really. But we are completely off the topic of shipping. I will send you a message to continue.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

surfrider said:


> I do not blame you - good books cost money and are hard to carry with you around the country. I would love to go to Mexico City - it has such history. How safe is it there - really. But we are completely off the topic of shipping. I will send you a message to continue.


As far as safety in Mexico City is concerned, I have had no problems here at all. I am a single woman who gets around the city on foot and by public transportation though I tend to limit my travels to the daytime and early evening hours. If you come here and want to go carousing in questionable neighborhoods at all hours, then I couldn't vouch for your safety!


----------



## surfrider (Oct 4, 2011)

Isla Verde said:


> As far as safety in Mexico City is concerned, I have had no problems here at all. I am a single woman who gets around the city on foot and by public transportation though I tend to limit my travels to the daytime and early evening hours. If you come here and want to go carousing in questionable neighborhoods at all hours, then I couldn't vouch for your safety!


no different than anywhere on earth.


----------



## chilelover (Jul 29, 2009)

Levi_501 said:


> Hello people, I trust you are all well and enjoying México!
> 
> I am hoping some of you can confirm IVA duties on buying goods outside of Mexico, such as online and them having them delivered here.
> 
> ...


The big cost of buying online and shipping to Mexico is the shipping fee. Most of the time when I check out an item the shipped price is double the USA price. I have purchased CDs and DVDs shipped to Mexico for a reasonable price from Deepdiscount.com but the selection is not as great as Amazon's. Since Amazon charges 12.50 for shipping I usually find used CDs, DVDs and books if I can, and get them for about $14-$15 total. It takes awhile to get them (a couple of times I had given up the item as lost) but I have always received them eventually. I have failed to receive some things sent by my sons though. I always just hope for the things to show up, it always feels like a bit of a gamble!


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

I ordered some items from L.L. Bean and these items were manufactured outside of NAFTA. They were shipped via USPS and MexPost and were not subjected to an import fee. The next shipment was sent by DHL and I had to pay the import fee.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

chilelover said:


> The big cost of buying online and shipping to Mexico is the shipping fee. Most of the time when I check out an item the shipped price is double the USA price. I have purchased CDs and DVDs shipped to Mexico for a reasonable price from Deepdiscount.com but the selection is not as great as Amazon's. Since Amazon charges 12.50 for shipping I usually find used CDs, DVDs and books if I can, and get them for about $14-$15 total.


I just ordered a CD from Amazon, and the shipping fee was $6.89, not $12.50.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Has anyone priced the difference between ordering a CD and downloading the album and burning your own CD?


----------



## surfrider (Oct 4, 2011)

That is a good question....who is going to answer it??(or do I have to find out the answer for myself - come on somebody else do it Please///


----------



## johnmex (Nov 30, 2010)

A typical album costs 150.00 on iTunes. I have no idea what a CD costs...


----------



## chilelover (Jul 29, 2009)

I gave Amazon another check $7.98 So they have come down some but still more than Deepdiscount. Technically downloads are only for USA, according to terms of use.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

chilelover said:


> Technically downloads are only for USA, according to terms of use.


I seriously disagree with this statement. I have downloaded music from Amazon and iTunes without any notification of violation of policies. Where did you get this information?


----------



## chilelover (Jul 29, 2009)

joaquinx said:


> I seriously disagree with this statement. I have downloaded music from Amazon and iTunes without any notification of violation of policies. Where did you get this information?


You noticed I said Technically. I too have downloaded, but if you actually read the "Terms of Use" instead of just clicking OK you will find this: 

"2.2 Restrictions. You must comply with all applicable copyright and other laws in your use of the Music Content. Except as set forth in Section 2.1 above, you may not redistribute, transmit, assign, sell, broadcast, rent, share, lend, modify, adapt, edit, license or otherwise transfer or use the Music Content. We do not grant you any synchronization, public performance, promotional use, commercial sale, resale, reproduction or distribution rights for the Music Content. As required by our Music Content providers, Music Content is available only to customers located in the United States."

Since you are correct about not getting any notification, which you do get when trying to download to their cloud player. I guess we can say do they really care?


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

chilelover said:


> As required by our Music Content providers, Music Content is available only to customers located in the United States."


Never read this, but if the "Music Content provider" doesn't require US only distribution, it could be downloaded by anyone in a foreign country. Of course, it is entirely left up to Amazon if they allow the download. They, like most retail sites on the Internet, know that my IP address is in Mexico.


----------



## chilelover (Jul 29, 2009)

joaquinx said:


> Never read this, but if the "Music Content provider" doesn't require US only distribution, it could be downloaded by anyone in a foreign country. Of course, it is entirely left up to Amazon if they allow the download. They, like most retail sites on the Internet, know that my IP address is in Mexico.


Agree, and since they have only this rather obscure "catch all" clause with no real effort to enforce I have downloaded when I choose to.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Disclaimer Clause*



joaquinx said:


> Never read this, but if the "Music Content provider" doesn't require US only distribution, it could be downloaded by anyone in a foreign country. Of course, it is entirely left up to Amazon if they allow the download. They, like most retail sites on the Internet, know that my IP address is in Mexico.


I have worked in the TV industry and later the replication of videos, CDs and DVDs and this is called a "Disclaimer Clause" that will remove the liability from the provider and pass it onto the end user IF there is ever a lawsuit for Copyright infringment brought to any court.

"Disclaimer: The denial, refusal, or rejection of a right, power, or responsibility.

A disclaimer is a defensive measure, used generally with the purpose of protection from unwanted claims or liability. A restaurant may disclaim responsibility for loss or damage to a customer's Personal Property, or a disclaimer clause in a contract might set forth certain promises and deny all other promises or responsibilities."


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

chilelover said:


> You noticed I said Technically. I too have downloaded, but if you actually read the "Terms of Use" instead of just clicking OK you will find this:
> 
> "2.2 Restrictions. You must comply with all applicable copyright and other laws in your use of the Music Content. Except as set forth in Section 2.1 above, you may not redistribute, transmit, assign, sell, broadcast, rent, share, lend, modify, adapt, edit, license or otherwise transfer or use the Music Content. We do not grant you any synchronization, public performance, promotional use, commercial sale, resale, reproduction or distribution rights for the Music Content. As required by our Music Content providers, Music Content is available only to customers located in the United States."
> 
> Since you are correct about not getting any notification, which you do get when trying to download to their cloud player. I guess we can say do they really care?


I feel it is not that do they, Amazon or others, really care if you buy the product from them outside the country, however by you hitting the "I Agree" icon you have agreed not to buy from them and then download the Music Content if you are located outside the United States. In other words you are taking the responsibility of infringing on the Music Content copyright agreement yourself, not those providing a service who might or might not know the location of your computer.

I personally would imagine they, the provider and the artists, want your money and would not give it a second thought.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Here is another oddity in Mexico that does not happen in the US. I subscribed to all the TV industries, music industries, software industries and replicating media trade magazines for 15 years for free at my last job because I was an engineer in the business, they want you to buy from their advertizes. ESPN and Fox Sports and I don´t know about NBS Sports had agreements with bars and restuarants through local cable companies and satelite companies where a large monthly fee was paid to them by public entities to show their sports programs in public.

In Mexico we see them being shown in public where there is or at least wasn´t any agreement, as far as I know. Now that Inbev will own 100% of the Modelo Group in Mexico and be selling most of the beer to those watching American Football and their expensive beer comercials I would assume Inbev is pleased to get the sports fans here, which in the article it points out is a heavy beer consumption country to be able to watch them quite often along with all the other beer ads. They now own 50% of the Modelo Group.


"Budweiser maker Anheuser-Busch Inbev (BUD +1.07%) wants to buy the rest of Grupo Modelo that it doesn't already own. The deal is expensive -- reportedly valued at as much as $15 billion -- but it's a smart move.

In the U.S. market, the deal hands Anheuser-Busch the rights to Corona Extra, the largest import beer. Modelo Especial is the No. 3 import and growing quickly. Anheuser-Busch already owns half of the U.S. beer market, and those two brands would give it a huge advantage. Investors seemed pleased with the idea, sending BUD shares up slightly less than 1% Monday to $70.82.

But the more attractive part of this deal is the inroads it gives Anheuser-Busch into Mexico, where the company has no game. Mexico is the No. 6 beer market in the world, Reuters reports, but the fourth most profitable. It also has 2% to 3% annual growth.

Modelo and Heineken have a virtual duopoly in Mexico. (Modelo has about 56% of the market.) A-B has been shut out of the Mexican market for too long, and it's trying to change that in a big way.

Anheuser-Busch was handed a 50.4% stake in Modelo when InBev bought Anheuser-Busch in 2008 for $52 million. But even though Anheuser-Busch owned a majority stake in Modelo, it had no real control. The Modelo controlling families retained 56% of the shareholder voting power, Reuters reported. Anheuser-Busch received dividends, but it wasn't able to do much else.

Anheuser-Busch tried to coax Modelo into a merger, but the controlling families wouldn't bite. Modelo was outraged that it wasn't consulted on the deal between A-B and InBev, and filed an arbitration case in the matter, which it lost in 2010. The company still fumed after losing, and said it would not sell any further stake to Anheuser-Busch.

What's changed now? The Modelo families can get a huge premium. Anheuser-Busch shares have shot up 43% over the last year while Modelo shares have risen 41%, and the families are holding out for big money. ""The families are willing to sell but they want a big price as they see a big boost for AB InBev from owning 100% of Modelo," one source told Reuters.

The brewing industry has been going after new markets for a few years. Anheuser-Busch snapped up the maker of Presidente beer, Cerveceria Nacional Dominicana, for $2.5 billion earlier this year. Rival SABMiller (SBMRY +2.21%) bought the Foster beer brand last year, and Heineken became a major player in Mexico after it bought Femsa Cerveza in 2010. Molson Coors (TAP +0.82%) set its sights on Central and East Europe, buying StarBev for $3.5 million.

Anheuser-Busch's global expansion comes as its U.S. presence has flagged. Americans are drinking less beer and more wine and spirits. Beer's share of U.S. alcoholic beverage sales fell to 49.8% in 2010 from 55.5% in 2000, reports CanadianBusiness.com. Within the beer category, Budweiser has been slumping for years as craft beer has found new fans.

The only real choice for Anheuser-Busch is to go global, increasing its worldwide presence even as it works on repairing its U.S. brands. But it will be harder to expand internationally in the future, as experts say most of the momentum players have already been picked up."


----------



## surfrider (Oct 4, 2011)

I was coming from Morelia to the Chapala area and right after I passed Carapen on 16 there was a road block that was going on. The road was closed. That was the only route that I really knew how to get home from - well I did know of another close by but it would take me way far out of my area I wanted to be in. If I dropped down to another route it would take hours to bet down there. I think a GPS would have been really helpful at that point in my life. Next item on my wish list. 
When I saw the road block, I just stopped the car and I was really far away from the cars. Everyone was just turning around and so did I.


----------

